# Canon cameras - advice please



## Dr T

.


----------



## Lawrence

Whenever I'm researching either a Canon or a Nikon camera,
I usually end up at the Rockwell website.


----------



## Kami

I think that this is what you are looking for

Compare Camera vs. Camera - Canon Digital Photography Forums


This is a thread has links to side by side comparisons of different canon dslr cameras using dpreview and snapsort. You are able to change the cameras being compared.

You may want to spend some time in these forums to get more focused Canon feedback/info

Canon Digital Photography Forums - Powered by vBulletin

Canon-mount SLRs - FM Forums

The Luminous Landscape 
(There are some articles talking about dslr video like this one 3 Years Later, DSLR Video, One Man's Perspective )


The Sony RX-100 appears to be the current camera of choice for a high quality pocket-sized camera but its not cheap (~$700). The smallest pocketable Canon is probably the S100. The G series cameras are too big and bulky to fit in a pocket



If you are leaning towards a 5D3 then you're probably considering some high quality lenses. If you are considering Canon L lenses then you will need to factor in the greater size and weight of your gear for travel. I have 1D4 plus Ls and they weigh a ton even in a backpack.

BTW, you can get a rough idea of camera and lens pricing here > Photography, Digital Camera, Lens Price Comparisons for Canada - photoprice.ca


----------



## eMacMan

One trick I use to reduce start-up time is to make sure the flash is turned off rather than to auto. Start-up times are improved as the flash does not have to charge. This will also extend battery life by about 50%.

With some cameras disabling the anti-shake feature may reduce shutter lag. This is not the case with my Kodak 915 which has an extremely fast shutter response.

FWIW Canons point and shoot sensors seem a shade better than some of their competitors and I still miss my now deceased Canon A560.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## okcomputer

Rockwell is horrible. He often "reviews" equipment without even using it. His site exists solely to make him money. His photos are also horrible. 

Check out http://www.snapsort.com and use the compare option on the top left. Really helps you see feature differences. 

The 5D MKIII is incredible, but it is quite large and heavy. The video would blow your Vixia out of the water in terms of image quality and low light capabilities. 

If you're going with a DSLR, the lenses are just as important as the body. Keep that in mind. Spending some good cash on lenses will really go a long way. 

If you're looking to stick with something light, Canon has a few options. The G series and the high-end S series (like S95) offer some manual control, as well as RAW capabilities. The also have higher-quality and faster lenses in them. 

You could also take a look at the new M series mirrorless cameras and lenses from Canon to get something very light but with more powerful manual features.


----------



## lukasf

If you thick that Canon EOS 5D Mark III is bulk and heavy try new Canon EOS 6D - it is smaller and have some goodies for travel photography - GPS ...


----------



## Lawrence

Dr T said:


> Thanks for the link.


I only use Rockwell for quick spec's and comparisons,
He's not bad for posting differences in features and it's hard to make comparisons if you
don't know what you are comparing the camera's to, Whether it's an older version or a
newer version of the same brand. I like to see what I'm losing in an older version compared
to what I'm gaining in a newer version.

For the real reviews I'll go to sites like imaging-resource or Steve's Digicams


----------



## Dr T

*Canon cameras - a short list*

.


----------



## crawford

I would suggest that there is no need to own both the ELPH 310 and the G15. In fact, three cameras might be overkill. If you want something small like the ELPH 310, you could take a look at the S110 and possibly skip the G15. I think that if you have either the G15 or the S110, you won't really want to use the ELPH 310 much. And to be honest, I use my S90 much more than my DSLR.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## Dr T

*When I would use the 6D*

.


----------



## crawford

Another thing to consider is whether you'd be taking your phone with you. I have my iPhone 5 with me all the time and it takes pretty good photos -- very nearly as good as the ELPH. A good cameraphone can pretty much replace the need for a very small P&S.


----------



## Dr T

*When I would use theG15*

.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## Dr T

*When I use a pocket camera like the Canon ELPH 320*



crawford said:


> ....A good cameraphone can pretty much replace the need for a very small P&S.


As I mentioned, the battery on an iPhone can be run down very rapidly. Plus I don't always like to be interrupted by phone calls. For example, the attached are circumstances where I'd carry a pocket camera but not an iPhone.


----------



## Dr T

*Which camera?*

.


----------



## lukasf

D6 with EF16-35 2.8 L (better I then II), EF24-70 2.8 L (again I is for me better than II - filter size 77 over 82) and maybe EF70-200 2.8 IS L ...


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

So why are you looking for pro/semi-pro body?


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

Sure, but usually higher quality lenses are making a difference ... not bodies ...


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

I would start with cheaper body (you can exchange it later ... in 2-3 years) - for example Canon EOS 60D and more expensive (full frame, preferably L) lenses. Only exception would be (on wider end for landscape) Canon EF-S 10-22 (or equivalent).

I already posted my preferences - EF 16-35 2.8 L Mark I, EF 24-70 2.8 L Mark I, EF 70-200 2.8 IS L
Plus I would add some prime lenses - EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.8, EF 100 2.8 IS Macro L
BTW this is what I have in my camera bag together with EOS 5D Mark II and old Canon EOS 1VHS (film camera). 

For travel photography (without camera bag) I use Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-HX30v with GPS, long zoom and WiFi.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

It was originally you - you looked that you wanted to save some money on lenses and I did recommend that's better to save on camera body ... Everything depends how much money you have and how much money are you willing to spend ...

If you want light and really good - 6D, if you want bast 5D Mark III with GPS add-on ... (and about heavy stuff - good quality lenses are usually really heavy).


----------



## phuviano

OP, it seems like you're really confused on what you want.

With dslr, and travelling. Carrying a dslr can get heavy at times, depending on what you plan to bring. For example, my setup at the moment is about 3.5-4 lbs. thats without my flash and tripod. I plan to buy another lens in the future, and that lens is almost 2 lbs. for a lot of dslr users, thats relatively light. Just keep in mind, that yes, a few lbs of gear is light for the first couple of hours. Over a longer period of of time, that 3-4 lbs, feels much heavier.

Consider looking at MIL cameras as well. I'm not trying to steer you away from dslr's as i use one my self. I'm just trying to give you some facts.

I've read every one of your post, in this thread. I'm still not sure what your objective is. Do you want better low light? Better AF? Better button layout? More manual control?

Also why full frame right off the bat? Nothing wrong going full frame right away, but i'm not sure if you know what you are buying at the moment.

I would keep my options to other brands such as nikon, sony, and olympus. While there's nothing wrong with Canon. Keeping your options open, might get you the camera you actually need.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## Dr T

*Sony DSC-HX30VB Cyber-shot Digital Camera HX30V - Black*

.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## Dr T

*S90?*

.


----------



## Kami

OP, I think that the reason everyone is asking you for a list of your needs is because knowing what you value would make recommendations easier. If money isn't a factor in your decision then recommendations also get easier.

For example, if you want to shoot a lot of airshows or other fast moving objects (motor sports, hockey, soccer, etc.) then high accuracy, high speed autofocus becomes the priority. You will be told that cameras such as the 1DX and 5D3 and used 1D4 are the cameras of choice from Canon. The 6D may fall into this category if the early previews are to be believed.

If you put the highest priority on a small, light travel camera with interchangeable lenses that focuses extremely fast then the Nikon V1/V2 or Olympus OM-D might get the nod. (The V1 also has a totally silent electronic shutter in case you like street photography)

A long zoom means that it goes from a "wide" angle to a "long" telephoto. Something like a 28mm to 500mm equivalent zoom would be a camera with a long zoom. If you are really interested in one of these cameras, have a look at the new Canon SX-50

Keep asking the questions but give us some of your must-have requirements


----------



## phuviano

Dr T said:


> So you confirm that the 6D is a good choice when looking to minimize weight. Thanks.





Dr T said:


> Is a list evidence of confusion?


No, but the statement above shows me, you clearly don't have an idea of what exactly you want out of the camera. You don't explain why you want a 6d. Imo, buying a 6d over 60d or a 5d2 because it weighs less is silly imo. The difference in weight is minor especially if you're going to be carrying other accessories. Also buying a dslr to save on weight/bulk is also silly imo. Why would you buy full frame dslr to save weight, when there are lots of other lighter weight alternatives which can produces images that are very close in terms of image quality.

I'm just trying to give you advice from someone who's had lots of experience travelling with a dslr, and a person frequently goes street shooting. At the end of the day, i can tell you as much as i want, but its your money. So do whatever you think is best. If you don't like my opinions, you can choose to ignore it.

I didn't mean to come off in a rude way. If you are/were offended, i do appoligize for that.

Best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## phuviano

kami said:


> op, i think that the reason everyone is asking you for a list of your needs is because knowing what you value would make recommendations easier. If money isn't a factor in your decision then recommendations also get easier.
> 
> For example, if you want to shoot a lot of airshows or other fast moving objects (motor sports, hockey, soccer, etc.) then high accuracy, high speed autofocus becomes the priority. You will be told that cameras such as the 1dx and 5d3 and used 1d4 are the cameras of choice from canon. The 6d may fall into this category if the early previews are to be believed.
> 
> Keep asking the questions but give us some of your must-have requirements


+1


----------



## lukasf

> Plus, an aviation photographer has suggested something in the 300mm range... There is the Canon EF 100-400mm F/4.5-5.6L IS USM, how about I start with that?


Could be problem, because this great lens could be a bit slow ... Probably better will be a combination of EF 70-200 2.8 IS L with Canon 2x extender - you will have "fast" 70-200 mm range + a bit slow (5.6) 140-400 mm range.

Long zoom means you can use range from 25 mm (wide) to 500 mm (telephoto) + you can go even more with digital zoom ... 

Why so many lenses - because there is not good lens for everything ... 16-35 - wide/landscape lens, 24-70 - almost universal/portrait lens, 70-200 - short telephoto lens ... Prime lenses - 50 + 85 - portrait lenses/low light lenses, 100 Macro - macrophotography ... 

Canon G15 vs Sony DSC HX-30V
Canon has benefits - RAW, better aperture, faster shutter speed, viewfinder (if you prefer it), bigger sensor, can use external Canon flash
Sony has benefits - smaller, lighter, GPS, panorama shoots, 3D shots, more pictures per second, better zoom (20x over 5x) + better wide angle and better telephoto, cheaper but high quality


----------



## crawford

Dr T said:


> May I ask, what is an S90? I think the DSLR is the big beast, so maybe the S90 is a more smaller camera? That would appeal to me.


This is the updated version of the S90 that I have.

It has the same sensor as the G15, but with fewer bells and whistles (some of which might be features that are important to you). However, it's much smaller and produces excellent photos, especially in low light.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

> Somehow, I think I will learn a lot from you lot, and maybe others will, too. I think I know exactly what I want, but I cannot state it in your jargon. Thank you for your patience.


So, here I see a problem ... you are beginner, nothing wrong with that - everyone of us been there once ... But in this case I would strongly recommend to start with some more user friendly camera - i.e. Sony dsc-hx30v, Canon S90 or SX-50 and later, when you learn how to do good pictures - switch to pro/semi-pro camera ...

It is same as you cannot properly drive Lamborghini or Ferrari with brand new driver's licence ...

If you start with pro/semi-pro camera body - you would be really confused with settings, in short time you will finish pissed off that top-notch camera and because of technical difficulties you won't have time for creative art ...


----------



## lukasf

And last but most important thing - it is not top cameras, best lenses and sophisticated software which make best photographs ...


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

I don't care ... But in my life I saw many spoiled kids with great car, only problem was, they didn't know how to drive them ...


----------



## Dr T

......


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## lukasf

And with photography it is same ... You have to decide if you want to lear how to do good or even great photos or if you want to have top notch gear for showoff ...


----------



## Dr T

*Why!!?*

.........


----------



## lukasf

Because I wrongly expected that you want some advices ..., sorry ...


----------



## Dr T

*Sorry*

.


----------



## lukasf

I'm a German, just to clear it ...


----------



## Dr T

...........


----------



## Dr T

,


----------



## lukasf

> Okay, I want great camera gear. If you know about power tools, I own all the Festools. If you know about cars, I have a couple of Benzes. if you want to know about where to live, then stay the F off of my Island!


Benzes  are cars for old ladies and granpas ... BMW, some Audis and Porsches are good ones ... 

And with Festools - do you still have all fingers?? Just askin' ...

But we are way out of photography talk ... So tell us what do you want ...


----------



## okcomputer

I think a budget would really help recommendations. If it's unlimited, then some of the lenses that lukasf has suggested combined with the 6D or 5D MKIII will be awesome.

If there is a dollar amount in mind, then there are certain lenses that are a must, some that are worth the extra cost, and some that are just nice to have.

I do think three cameras plus a smartphone is overkill though. A smartphone + G15 or S95 + 6D/5D MKIII with a few lenses would be plenty.

Some folks are suggesting to start with a crop sensor camera (like the 60D). The 60D is a great camera (I have one), but if you're looking for maximum quality, are serious about the hobby, and have the cash, then I encourage you to get a full frame camera. They are lovely.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## Kami

Dr T said:


> Thank you for your experienced advice. This is what I luv about ehMac. You luv to insult each other.


If I didn't have such an expensive camera hobby, I know that I would have a basement full of Festool equipment. 

Here's another site for you to read while you ponder the camera purchase

Steve Huff Photo - Camera and Lens Reviews. Leica, Olympus, Sony, Nikon, Pentax, Canon and more!

The camera reviews are quite good (and sometimes brutally honest). Also have a look at the readers' comments, reviews, and photography for alternate points of view.


----------



## pm-r

Dr T said:


> Thank you for your experienced advice. This is what I luv about ehMac. You luv to insult each other.


Gee, I just happened to pop in to this thread and that sounds just like a certain listserve we both used to use.


----------



## iMatt

Based on the OP's posts, I would recommend:

- an S series camera (either the latest or previous, shouldn't matter)

Why: the S110 or 100 or 90 covers the basic walk-around and social-snapshot situations, and many more creative ones too. No need for separate pocket and midrange cameras.

- an entry-level SLR with a couple of decent but not top lenses (a wide and a tele, probably both zooms) OR a mirrorless kit with similar lens complement

Why: the quality of any modern entry-level SLR will be more than sufficient for stated needs (true of any brand, but you're set on Canon, and that's fine) . The gear is that good. The difference is that it doesn't have all the advanced features of a pro body (not likely to be used by a novice anytime soon), can't handle the same extreme range of shooting conditions, and can't necessarily take the kind of beating a pro will tend to inflict on their gear (not likely to be inflicted by the average amateur). This level of gear easily proves the axiom that it's not the camera, it's what's behind the camera that matters.

In other words, save the pro/semi-pro gear for when you have a sense of mastery and you're really feeling the limitations of your entry-level gear. Also, as others have said, if you're going to spend a lot of money, it's better spent on lenses. 

Since weight is a concern, mirrorless systems should be on the table IMO. Canon's is too limited at the moment IMO, but it could make sense in the long run. 


- lastly, it might be an idea to take a course/workshop. If it's quality that matters, then the fastest way to get it is to start with some guidance. You can skip this and learn yourself, but be aware that no matter what gear you choose you will be facing a lot of trial and error, learning and experimentation. Do not fall into the trap of disappointment --> new gear to fix --> disappointment --> new gear to fix etc. etc.


----------



## chas_m

pm-r said:


> Gee, I just happened to pop in to this thread and that sounds just like a certain listserve we both used to use.


Luckily we got rid of the people who used to be so insulting.


----------



## Nelson33

Hi friends i just want to say you here that i am very interested in photography and this is my hobby and my passion because photography is only the way which show you as a model and also make you famous in the world i am a professional photographer after a long work hard because of my interest in this business and now i am a professional photographer and mostly deals in wedding photography and fashion photography and etc.....




Photographer Gold Coast | BradKay Modeling


----------

